# roach chow help



## joemorgz (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey 
What do you use to make your roach Chow, I know cat food is good but what type is the best and what else should I mix in with it.
I want to make my own roach Chow with verry high protein levels so what do you recormend?
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

joemorgz said:


> Hey
> What do you use to make your roach Chow, I know cat food is good but what type is the best and what else should I mix in with it.
> I want to make my own roach Chow with verry high protein levels so what do you recormend?
> Thanks
> Joe


You don't need too high a protein level, around 20% is ideal. I've found morrisons own brand dog biscuits to be ideal, cat biscuits tend to have a higher protein level. I just keep the roaches on a layer of biscuits at all times and add oranges/apples every other day.:2thumb:


----------



## joemorgz (Oct 29, 2009)

ok thanks for the information


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I feed mine fruit veg and occasional fish flakes / koi pellets. they breed like crazy so I must be doing something right.


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

i use layers pellets as I already have loads of them, its high in protein and calcium. Also chuck bit of guinea pig, fish and dog food in for variety. 

Can't believe the population explosion I've had recently, was going to leave the colony a full 6 months before feeding from it but I think I'm going to start earlier


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I use Komodo CGD (Don't use it for geckos and it's better than it going to waste) dog biscuits and fruit/veg. Fish food is also good to give them.


----------



## joemorgz (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks everyone 
what i did was get some cat food from the 99p shop (posh cat) and i also got some fish flakes (king british goldfish flake) and mized them up together i was thinking of geting some chicken layer pellets but i have no clue where to get them lol. i will see if my roaches like it , i will also give them lots of F&V as you cant go rong with it


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

50% bran, 50% high protein cat biscuits cat biscuits (tip - kitten biscuits tend to have more protein in them) and a couple of tablespoons of calcium powder. Can even throw in some nutrobal for luck if you like.

Can't take credit for this recipe, that goes to a certain Mr Didsbury. I can however say its pretty darn good


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*I too use layers pellets, I have them for the chickens, I whizz em up with a handful of bakers complete, and some bug grub to make a light crumble, I then give em veggie peelings and fruit, I also put celery in there as is has a high water content to keep em hydrated! I use the same for gutloading my other feeder insects  Hope this helps ya!
I use up turned marge pots with a deep side cut out to allow them good accsess without having rotting food on the floor as I replace the veggies more frequently than my dry mix.
It works for me 
Good luck!
*


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry to jump in on the thread but i too have a question regarding roach chow!
What do you ladies/gents do to turn the biscuits to a fine powder?
Use a blender or something similar? I have been using a hammer and cant be bothered with that anymore :lol2:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*A coffee grinder Dean, works a treat! *




Dean Cheetham said:


> Sorry to jump in on the thread but i too have a question regarding roach chow!
> What do you ladies/gents do to turn the biscuits to a fine powder?
> Use a blender or something similar?


----------



## joemorgz (Oct 29, 2009)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *I too use layers pellets, I have them for the chickens, I whizz em up with a handful of bakers complete, and some bug grub to make a light crumble, I then give em veggie peelings and fruit, I also put celery in there as is has a high water content to keep em hydrated! I use the same for gutloading my other feeder insects  Hope this helps ya!
> I use up turned marge pots with a deep side cut out to allow them good accsess without having rotting food on the floor as I replace the veggies more frequently than my dry mix.
> It works for me
> Good luck!
> *


where do you get the layers pellets ?


----------



## joemorgz (Oct 29, 2009)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Sorry to jump in on the thread but i too have a question regarding roach chow!
> What do you ladies/gents do to turn the biscuits to a fine powder?
> Use a blender or something similar? I have been using a hammer and cant be bothered with that anymore :lol2:


Use a blender or A coffee grinder


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *A coffee grinder Dean, works a treat! *


Can you point me in the right direction for a good one please? 
And thank you!


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

joemorgz said:


> where do you get the layers pellets ?


*
A livery yard will have them or [email protected] do a smaller bag, I get mine from Happy Chicks Home Page : Chickens for sale, ducks for sale, geese for sale, chicken house, coops for sale, duck house for sale, preston, manchester, northwest, lancashire Happy Chicks but she is a very good mate of mine, and I keep hens anyway.
* 


Dean Cheetham said:


> Can you point me in the right direction for a good one please?
> And thank you!


*
My grinder is a starbucks one, a xmas pressie of an aunt, think it was about 10/20 quid, try fleabay for a super cheap one 
Herb choppers will do the same job Dean :2thumb:
*


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *A livery yard will have them or [email protected] do a smaller bag, I get mine from Happy Chicks Home Page : Chickens for sale, ducks for sale, geese for sale, chicken house, coops for sale, duck house for sale, preston, manchester, northwest, lancashire Happy Chicks but she is a very good mate of mine, and I keep hens anyway.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!
*Goes to have a nose on ebay* :2thumb:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Your very welcome. Try Amazon too, they might have some cheapies too! :lol2:*




Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks!
> *Goes to have a nose on ebay* :2thumb:


----------



## joemorgz (Oct 29, 2009)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *Your very welcome. Try Amazon too, they might have some cheapies too! :lol2:*


well i will be off to [email protected] tomorrow then lol thanks for that


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

We use dog biscuits, rabbit food, cornflakes, weetabix, muesli etc as a base then put fresh fruit and veggies on a separate tray so the dry stuff doesn't go soggy. If there's any left over repashy from the cresties and garg they get that. They love stale bread, cake and crumpets as well : victory:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Sorry to jump in on the thread but i too have a question regarding roach chow!
> What do you ladies/gents do to turn the biscuits to a fine powder?
> Use a blender or something similar? I have been using a hammer and cant be bothered with that anymore :lol2:


 put them in a sock then with one swift arm movement wack it across an enemies head.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Why make it in to powder? I never have done, it seems like a waste of time.

Anyone who has had roaches a while will notice that they pong a bit if fed a lot of animal protein. I avoided this by mixing plain flour, dry polenta, soy flour and brewers yeast to give a moderately high protein diet that reduces smell. Plus, for those of you who mess about with coffee grinders, it's already a powder.
A bowl of fruit and veg provided every couple of days keeps them hydrated too with no need to worry about the potential toxins in water crystals.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## joemorgz (Oct 29, 2009)

i make mine in to a powder as it is easy to mix all of the foods together, i do not think my roaches smell as i keep them well ventalated with a mesh lid and a fan in the room they are kept in, i also use a tray of fresh F&V 3 times per week and water crystals are keped in there all the time, if any toxins that will harm or kill the roaches are in the crystals then they must be verry small amounts as many breeders use them and the roaches seem to do fine on it


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Mine don't smell either, and I think they are quite happy, as they are very prolific..... he he!*


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

mrhoyo said:


> Why make it in to powder? I never have done, it seems like a waste of time.
> 
> Anyone who has had roaches a while will notice that they pong a bit if fed a lot of animal protein. I avoided this by mixing plain flour, dry polenta, soy flour and brewers yeast to give a moderately high protein diet that reduces smell. Plus, for those of you who mess about with coffee grinders, it's already a powder.
> A bowl of fruit and veg provided every couple of days keeps them hydrated too with no need to worry about the potential toxins in water crystals.
> ...


i have never had the problem with smell with my roaches they have always been ok and i use alot of ingrediants for my roach chow with good ventilation/clean out every month and remove all uneaten fruit and veg and you shouldnt have a smell problem

also the reason i use a coffee grinder is so i can mix everything together


----------

